# Meet my new rescue...she is now in her furever home



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, after spending 11 hours in the car yesterday due to traffic and rain in what should have been a 6 hour drive and spending close to eight hours coming back to NoVA, my baby is now in her furever home.

She looks so much more adorable than in her petfinder picture. I fell in love in a minute. I'll be honest, she looks a lot like Sophie. But she is a little chunky. Her foster mommy was feeding her a lot. We are both going to start diets on Monday. 

She is a little unsure of her surroundings. and not familiar at all with a leash. She also likes to run around and run around the apartment and not come to her mommy. I need to find a harness that fits her. She is so chunky the Xsmall is too tight on her waist, but the small is too big. I am freaked out she is going to slip out of her collar. I hope over time, she gets used to the leash and we can go walking together. 

She hasn't gone to the bathroom at all since we got her either. I am a little nervous about that as well. 

She doesn't respond to her name: Lizzy. She wsa in the mill so never really was spoken to. They said I could change her name if I wanted to, so I am thinking about that.... 

Here are her pics


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little cutie!! Welcome home baby.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh congratulations and WELCOME HOME to Lizzie. Gosh, that was a long trip. I'm glad you made it home safe and sound.

I imagine it'll take a little time for her to adjust. Just hang in there and I'm sure she'll come around and feel right at home. 

This is great news!!!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

She looks sweet and hopeful about her new home. Sounds like you'll have plenty to do keeping up with her! We wish you both the very best :wub: 

mary anna herk and theena

thanks for the photos


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What an absolute BEAUTY :wub: , I am so pleased you opened your heart and home to another rescue . Sarah


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She looks worried in the second photo. The look says what is going to happen to me? You are so good to take her, she is very pretty.
Tina


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

She is now running around in circles. I think because she has been locked in a cage for 2 years, she has a lot of pent up energy. 

We've had our first two accidents in the house, but I am ok with that b/c she wouldnt go outside and we've been together for 10 hours. 

she does like her belly and under the chin rubbed.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, she looks so sweet! It'll take a great deal of adjustment I'm sure, but she'll eventually come around. (I like her new bed - very pretty). You are so good to open your heart and home to this little girl. I wish you the best of luck and I hope for a speedy adjustment. I suggest a step in harness - http://tinyurl.com/yo93aq, there is no escape. I have them for the boys and we really like them.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a darling! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she's gorgeous!!! Sooo cute. I am so glad you have her now!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Yay!! Congratulations to both of you! She is absolutely beautiful! :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: she is SO cute! i'm sure you all will be head over heels in love with one another in no time. she is adorable :wub: i can't wait to see pics of her as she grows up in your home


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG Katherine -she is absolutely gorgeous ... what a pretty face ... pretty soon she will be accustomed to her surroundings and feel right at home .. give her time and she will find trust and love in you.

Did she pee yet ???

Kinda like waiting for a new born baby to pee for the first time ... :biggrin:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you!!! I'm so glad that Lizzie has found her forever family. You're an awesome maltmommy and I'm sure she'll be making her self at home in no time. She's adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH MY!! she is adorable!!! ..she was cute in the petfinder photo... but now seeing your pictures... she is SUPER-CUTE!

I went thru the same thing with naddie and potty. In fact I really got scared she had gone soooooo looong before she went potty! Everybody was saying she MUST have gone 'somewhere'.. but I knew she hadn't because she had never left my side. I took he out every couple of hours and nothing! Then when she finally went... again she helf 'forever' before the next time! ( in her case she was one who felt she had to go secretively) . Yes we had several accidents before she got the "plan". I fed her on a regular basis and I soon learned her body clock so could time her outtings accordingly. ( I assume you are going to do the pee-pads?) I had extra-special rewards always on hand ( pieces of chicken or boiled egg etc) and as soon as she went 'properly' I'd praise and give her the treat. It didn't take long ( considering her fear of letting me see her go!) that she caught on that when she went 'there' ... mommy was happy and she got the treat. Even though she was an adult... it was training a puppy all over again. ..in a way a bit harder because we had to work on 'un-doing' some fears but it did happen !
Naddie also , I think, had trained herself to 'hold' for a very long time! It was painful for her to "go" both urination and BMs because she was so terribly matted it was almost impossible for BMs....( no place for it to 'go' the mats were packed around her anal area. This also held ( soaked up) urine and she had open sores which must have 'burned' when she urinated.
I truly feel if little Naddie could be trained... any pooch can be. just takes time and LOTS of Woolite Oxiclean carpet cleaner. That stuff does an amazing job!! I have light grey carpet and it really cleaned the spots up fantastically! I did put the nozzle in the 'stream' position and really 'forced' it deep into the carpet and then sopped up with paper towel.

As to her name I like "Lizzie" I think it's cute!

Can't wait to hear more tales of your little girl! I can envision just how beautiful she will be. I still see Missy in Naddie from time to time... certain way when she is sleeping, or a certain tilt of the head. 

This was sent to me when I got Naddie...I love it!
SECOND DOG

Sometimes I look for traits in you
of another dog you never knew;
A dog that loved me all her days
and understood in special ways.
But that's not fair to you you 'elf'
You're not a substitute ...but yourself.
You've eased the loss, helped soothe the pain
and tugged my laughter home again.
Yet, puppy at times I almost start...
when your eyes recall her to my heart'
You'll never lack for love it's clear...
Because of HER... you're twice as dear!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations! Lizzy is adorable and I wish you all the luck in the world with her - you both deserve it.


My Tinker came directly from a puppy mill - he has many issues and after 10 months, I don't ever see him being a normal dog. Just try to have patience with her, she will learn and when she does learn.....she will do everything right - just to please you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations, Lizzie is sooooo cute :wub: I think once she knows she is going to have so much love and freedom now she will settle in wonderfully, poor baby, you can see by her expression in the second picture that she is a little confused at the moment, but that's to be expected if she has spent most of her time locked in a cage, :grouphug: s to you for taking her into your heart and home :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*She is beautiful!! She will adjust in time.... Love, trust, patience and disipline can do wonderful things. Like I always say, after saving a rescue they are so very grateful, she will be the best furbaby ever!!
Once she "gets it" she will remain so very loyal. And as I see the love part is already there on your part, to drive all that way in horrible weather sure does say a lot about you and your family!!
Congratulations, another heart stolen by a wonderful Maltese!!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## ruthanne (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh I am so happy for you and your new little one - one day at a time; I will be doing the same thing in another week when I get my little Carli who is 3 years old. I have been empty nesting it (my last baby passed away a year ago) for a year so I am looking forward to it but know that there will be an adjustment period and some things that I probably didn't expect.

It'll all work out good and I wish you all the best!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Ooohhhh she's so cute!! :wub: Lucky you!! (and her)


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

We made it through out first night. she spent the night cuddled up to me. When we got up in the morning, we went outside right away and she went piddle. She got a treat and was very happy (as was mommy). She is snuggled with her grandpa right now and seems to be doing well. she loves her bed (the one that I was debating using...that was sophies and now was at her grandparents house.). my father stuffed it in a suitcase to bring it out to me. 

thanks everyone for the encouraging words...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> We made it through out first night. she spent the night cuddled up to me. When we got up in the morning, we went outside right away and she went piddle. She got a treat and was very happy (as was mommy). She is snuggled with her grandpa right now and seems to be doing well. she loves her bed (the one that I was debating using...that was sophies and now was at her grandparents house.). my father stuffed it in a suitcase to bring it out to me.
> 
> thanks everyone for the encouraging words...[/B]


Oh, what a sweet vision of her cuddled up sleeping with you. What a change from her former life. It is just so heartwarming.....

I'm glad things are going well. :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Congratulations! :chili: :chili: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so happy for you both. :chili: She is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was wondering how your night went!... Sounds like little Lizzie is already appreciating her new loving home!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh wow, she is so cute. welcome home Lizzie


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations Katherine, she is sooooo cute! I hope you two have many happy years together!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi! After reading about how she spent her first night....she cuddled with you and today she cuddled with your father??? - well then you're already ahead of me and Tink, there is NO ONE else he will cuddle with except me. 

You guys are gonna be just fine. I am so happy for you!!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

One night at a time .....We are thinking of you two and knowing that all will go well with your newest baby.

Are you going to stick with her name???

mary anna Herk and Theena


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome home sweet Lizzie!!! 

She is such a sweetie pie and so adorable!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's adorable. I'm so happy for you & her. :aktion033: I'm glad everything is going well.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

What a little beauty! You really got a pretty little one! Congratulations! I'm sure you'll be very happy together! 

Cyndi


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Awww, she is precious!! :wub: What a sweet face! :wub: So glad she's adjusting!  :aktion033:


----------

